# Emulsifier Lotionpro 165



## Soapman Ryan (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm looking to make a thin facial lotion. I've read that lotionpro 165 is used for thin lotions. After finding a lotion with it, Neutronena Oil-Free Moisture - Sensitive Skin, it felt waxy on the face. My question, is there any ingredient that will get rid of the waxy feel from emulsifiers like lotionpro 165 or even e-wax?


----------



## Dahila (Aug 29, 2016)

add dimethicone at 2% and lower your lotion thickener to 1 %.  If you are using stearic acid there will be waxy feeling.  No butters when you want light lotions.  I love working with lOtion pro 165, it is my late favorite.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Aug 29, 2016)

Dahila said:


> add dimethicone at 2% and lower your lotion thickener to 1 %.  If you are using stearic acid there will be waxy feeling.  No butters when you want light lotions.  I love working with lOtion pro 165, it is my late favorite.



Thank you. If I have my thickener, I'll use cetyl alcohol instead of stearic acid, at 1%, what percent should I use lotionpro 165 at?


----------



## Dahila (Aug 29, 2016)

Lotion pro can emulsify as well as Bmts-50 if I used 12 g of oil and 1 g of cetyl, I would use LP165 at 3.5 % of oils , even 3% should work.  I always lower emulsifier risking the lotion fail but Emulsimulse which suppose to work at 8 % of oils, work for me at 6.5% of oils) You do not have cetyl, use babassu oil as thickener but just a bit


----------



## Ely (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello Dahila,
I would like to learn how to make lotion and cream and I have started reading swiftcraftymonkey blog but I have not made a good progress. would you please help me in this field? what books or websites do you recommend for me? any advice? 
Thanks in advance



Dahila said:


> Lotion pro can emulsify as well as Bmts-50 if I used 12 g of oil and 1 g of cetyl, I would use LP165 at 3.5 % of oils , even 3% should work.  I always lower emulsifier risking the lotion fail but Emulsimulse which suppose to work at 8 % of oils, work for me at 6.5% of oils) You do not have cetyl, use babassu oil as thickener but just a bit


----------



## Dahila (Oct 4, 2017)

I learned everything, spending years reading, and researching.  I know Susans swiftmonkey, ca blog, by heart, there is everything you need to know.     Susan have a lot of recipes on blog with instruction  good luck


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 4, 2017)

A good single book to read to get started is Smart Lotionmaking by Anne Watson. The book is very reasonably priced and available in print or e-book. Anne gives very sensible advice, is big on sanitation and safety, and provides a number of nice recipes that she's personally tested.


----------



## dblbubble (Oct 11, 2017)

BTW, SwiftcraftMonkey has a "Lotion Making 101" e-book as well. I highly recommend it!

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/12/lotionmaking-101-e-book-is-finally-done.html


----------

